# Geico Quotes-It's a Trap



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

If Geico is your primary insurance, don't get a quote for their Uber policy. 

I got a call from Geico that because I got a QUOTE on Uber, they were going to not renew my policy unless I could prove I wasn't driving Uber.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up

How much was the geico uber insurance compared to the non uber policy you have?


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I pay about 1200 a year for insurance. Geico's rideshare policy was about 2500. 

I'd never make any money.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

How can you prove that your not driving for Uber, did you ask them?


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

She said there is a form you can fill out.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Always tell your insurance company you want to driver for uber/lyft and make sure they're ok with it. Uber wants to you to lie to them. But uber wont have your back if you get into an accident.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I've read USAA is ok with it, and State Farm too, but they will default to James River if your ubering. Waiting for them to confirm, if not I"ll buy the policy and give it a try.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Just called Geico, they are only in Virginia and Maryland for Uber drivers but expect to go nationwide in the next couple months. I don't think an additional $1200 a year is unreasonable. It sure beats having an accident and nobody covers you.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Just called Geico, they are only in Virginia and Maryland for Uber drivers but expect to go nationwide in the next couple months. I don't think an additional $1200 a year is unreasonable. It sure beats having an accident and nobody covers you.


An extra $1200 a year? For peace of mind? I agree. That is completely reasonable. I would have guessed double that amount just to get started.


----------



## talan7 (May 7, 2015)

I hear Geico finds out that you're driving for Uber. How long does it take for them to find out? I just renewed my policy for 6 months. If they found out that I was driving would they immediately cancel my insurance or not renew it when it came time to renew? I don't drive for Uber now.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

talan7 said:


> I hear Geico finds out that you're driving for Uber. How long does it take for them to find out? I just renewed my policy for 6 months. If they found out that I was driving would they immediately cancel my insurance or not renew it when it came time to renew? I don't drive for Uber now.


Have you ever driven? Why are you worried if you don't drive? Your questions are speculative. What is your threshold for risk? At what point does it go from being acceptable to not? Whatever the answer, should you need to make a claim, at that moment, you have no clue how things will pan out for you. None.


----------



## talan7 (May 7, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Have you ever driven? Why are you worried if you don't drive? Your questions are speculative. What is your threshold for risk? At what point does it go from being acceptable to not? Whatever the answer, should you need to make a claim, at that moment, you have no clue how things will pan out for you. None.


I'm just trying to find out how Geico is finding out who's driving for uber and what's immediately done. Are they dropping policies immediately or when it comes time for renewal? if it's when it's renewal time, I can plan and make arrangements. I don't want to start driving only to get a letter stating my policy is cancelled immediately. Do people have time to find another policy or are they just left uninsured.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

talan7 said:


> I'm just trying to find out how Geico is finding out who's driving for uber and what's immediately done. Are they dropping policies immediately or when it comes time for renewal? if it's when it's renewal time, I can plan and make arrangements. I don't want to start driving only to get a letter stating my policy is cancelled immediately. Do people have time to find another policy or are they just left uninsured.


You don't drive yet right???? Go talk to the people who insure you aka Geico. Be smart, have some balls and talk to Geico....... ask around at other companies.

If you do get dumped for driving while failing to disclose, good luck finding another carrier other than say Metro Mile.

How they find out....... However it happens, just hope it isn't as the result of an at fault accident.
Be smart: do your homework.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

We are now insured whenever the app is on. $50k per person injured, $100K per accident and $25K property damage when we have the app on but no one has asked for a ride. Insurance increases when you have accepted a ping or have a customer in the car. I see no reason to look for more insurance or for insurance companies to get rid of you. Call them and tell them all phases are covered by Uber. They bear no risk.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> We are now insured whenever the app is on. $50k per person injured, $100K per accident and $25K property damage when we have the app on but no one has asked for a ride. Insurance increases when you have accepted a ping or have a customer in the car. I see no reason to look for more insurance or for insurance companies to get rid of you. Call them and tell them all phases are covered by Uber. They bear no risk.


That is liability. If James River is to cover any kind of damage to your car, it is contingent upon you having valid personal insurance and you are still expected to first make a claim with your personal provider concerning damage to your car.

This person can call them and tell them they bear no risk, it wont mean anything however. It is the job of the insurance company and in their interest to determine the risk. Disclosure with your personal carrier does make sense. James River's role is not to protect your person or your car. It is geared towards covering your pax and third parties.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

talan7 said:


> I'm just trying to find out how Geico is finding out who's driving for uber and what's immediately done. Are they dropping policies immediately or when it comes time for renewal? if it's when it's renewal time, I can plan and make arrangements. I don't want to start driving only to get a letter stating my policy is cancelled immediately. Do people have time to find another policy or are they just left uninsured.


The final impetus to pull my head out of the sand regarding insurance and go with the newly offered Metromile was when Geico sent me along with the policy renewal and bill , new "Policy Changes" addressing specifically driving for a TNC. So while they did not say they new I was driving for UBER, it got my attention.


----------



## talan7 (May 7, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> The final impetus to pull my head out of the sand regarding insurance and go with the newly offered Metromile was when Geico sent me along with the policy renewal and bill , new "Policy Changes" addressing specifically driving for a TNC. So while they did not say they new I was driving for UBER, it got my attention.


Has geico been sending the policy changes to everyone or to just specific drivers?


----------

